# Taking a Mexican Vehicle to the US



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a lot of discussion on this forum about bringing a US vehicle into Mexico. I have the opposite question. 

If I buy a (used) motorcycle in Mexico with Mexican registration and plates, can I ride it across the border into the US for short trips of, say, a week or so. I know permanently moving it to the US requires dealing with smog certification, but what about short trips. 

Thanks,
Memo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, you may drive a Mexican plated vehicle in the USA. Just see your insurance agent to obtain liability insurance for the USA. Many have short term policies. There is no paperwork needed at the border, but you should always carry your INM & other Mexican documentation for that 'Georgia Cop'.
You may not import such a vehicle into the USA without expensive modifications, done by certified agencies at very high cost; sometimes more than the value of the vehicle. Antiques are an exception.


----------

